# Holy! Mavic M 231 CD



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

I know they're nice rims and hard to come buy. But is this a fair price? Buy It Now for $550.00.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MAVIC-M...1QQihZ019QQcategoryZ58087QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought $35 a pair while ago at LBS. Not a ceramic anyway,,,


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

I had a good chuckle over that. The LBS here has had one hanging on the wall for over 10 years, and the price is a lot lower than that auction.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I Know!*

When I saw the price I assumed it was for a BOX of them, not a pair.
The opening bid is about 4x what I would pay for a pair of those.

I just threw 2 pair of lightly used ones out 'cause nobody wanted them.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

My Question - 

What kind of crack are you on, and where can I get some? Don't you 
think those prices are a little high?

His answer - 

Hello, 
I do appreciate your inquiry ... after all, you took the time to ask a very nonsensical question ... so let me just assuage your interest by presuming there was a legitimate question on your part and, I think it is: WHY IS IT SO EXPENSIVE?!? I hope I've got that correct. My answer is this: when you compare it to things which have risen in prices SINCE this item has been manufactured, it's pretty cheap ... now, what YOU want, is to buy a NO LONGER PRODUCED ITEM (making it unique) FOR A VERY CHEAP PRICE and thus, in effect, cheapening it even further. Fortunately, I do know a good thing when I see one. Alas, I'm afraid our expectations are different. Thanks for the banter ... it helps to alleviate boredom. Cheers, gbcm123

And they're not even a matched set - 32 and 36 hole...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeeeeah. I asked a similar question as to why he felt they were worth that, when the market for those was about 1/10th of the BIN price.
He obviously hasn't done his research...and his blind assessment of their worth means that he most likely isn't capable of learning anything from this exercise in futility.


My guess is that he's the kind of guy that would try and sell a NOS Klein for $35,000


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Kind of makes me feel less guilty for selling Mag-series forks for up to $125 on Ebay...at least they have moving parts...and that's what people bid...

anyway...


----------



## UMMADUMMA (Oct 11, 2006)

yes, apparently crack is cheap and plentyful in chino hills........


cnb


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

UMMADUMMA said:


> yes, apparently crack is cheap and plentyful in chino hills........


The local fave is meth, but yeah probably.


----------

